# Sommergarten 2016



## jolantha (4. Juni 2016)

Spaziergang durch die Sommergärten !!


----------



## Tanny (5. Juni 2016)

Meine Rose blüht seit gestern wie irre - es ist das erste Mal, dass sie nicht 
irgendwelchen Rosenschädlingen vor der Blüte "zum Opfer fiel". 

Jetzt scheint sie ihre Kinderkrankheiten durch zu haben und sich wehren zu können


----------



## jolantha (5. Juni 2016)

Kirstin, das ist ja eine tolle Farbe . )


----------



## jolantha (6. Juni 2016)

Gaaaanz genau hinschauen bitte, in die Weinlese gehe ich diesen Sommer dann auch !!


----------



## Goldfischline (6. Juni 2016)

Meine rosen blühen,zumindest die ersten,die japanischen weinbeeren haben Früchte,die brombeeren auch,die ersten Erdbeeren etc
                      
Jetzt warte ich noch auf den Rest der Rosen


----------



## jolantha (6. Juni 2016)

Auch schön bei Dir, ich gucke soooo gerne in die Gärten anderer Leute


----------



## Goldfischline (6. Juni 2016)

Ja,ich auch,ich liebe Gärten.


----------



## jolantha (7. Juni 2016)

Gucken wir einfach gegenseitig .


----------



## Tanny (7. Juni 2016)

gestern Abend habe ich mal schnell ein paar Fotos vom Garten gemacht, bevor ich mich wieder um meine 
gefiederten Gäste kümmern musste - ich habe erstaunt festgestellt, dass ich da schon eine blühende 
Blumenwiese habe.......:


----------



## troll20 (7. Juni 2016)




----------



## ina1912 (7. Juni 2016)

Hallo miteinander! 
So Mädels, hab mein tablet aufgeräumt und mir Speicherplatz geschaffen,  heute kann ich wieder mitspielen! Es hatten sich auf dem Handy in den letzten Wochen viele viele Fotos angesammelt, deswegen will ich etwas nach Themen sortieren. Jetzt fange ich mal mit den Thema GANZ IN WEISS an:

                            

Das erst mal für jetzt, am nächsten Sommergartenthema bastle ich schon....
Gute Nacht!

Lg ina


----------



## Teich4You (8. Juni 2016)

Eine kleine Auswahl 

  
  
 
  


Dieses jahr blühen auch die Steinpflanzen


----------



## jolantha (8. Juni 2016)

Da gebe ich doch glatte mal ein  . Finde ich ganz toll, Eure Gärten . 
Schön, daß Ihr sie uns zeigt.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. Juni 2016)

Hallo, bin auch mal wieder da. ich gucke auch gerne andere Gärten. 
Guckt ihr weiter....
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. Juni 2016)

... und weiter geht's....


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. Juni 2016)

... noch'n paar Bilder...


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. Juni 2016)

upps, das 1. hatte ich schon... 
Sorry


----------



## ina1912 (8. Juni 2016)

Das sind ja wieder tolle ausblicke!
Ich mach mal weiter mit bunten Blüten der vergangenen 2 Wochen:

                                         

Es wird fortgesetzt.....

Lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. Juni 2016)

Tolle Farben und Deine __ Schwertlilien:  
Macht Spaß zu gucken! 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. Juni 2016)

und weiter geht's


----------



## ina1912 (8. Juni 2016)

Hach, die __ Schwertlilien....bin froh, wenn die mal überhaupt Blütenstengel austreiben, die mögen nämlich den Lehmboden und den Schatten nicht...und wenn mal doch ne Knospe kommt, hat garantiert entweder ne Schnecke den Stengel durchgenagt oder sich so ein Blütenschädling in die knospe reingefressen.... es ist schon immer ärgerlich... aber dafür hast du ja so wunderbar üppige Rosen! Und überhaupt sieht Dein Garten so schön gepflegt aus! 
Auch bei Jolantha und Kirstin soo schöne Rosen! Na ich bin grad bein Aufarbeiten,  ein paar Gartenansichten stell ich evtl heut noch ein, die Rosen brauchen noch ein paar Tage, bis sich alle der (diesjahr wirklich vielen) Knospen öffnen. Aber dann kriegt Ihr wieder Bilder, versprochen! 
Lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. Juni 2016)

Danke, Ina   ich liebe die Natur und Blumen und könnte stundenlang in der Erde 'rumwühlen. Naja, den Teichvirus kennt ihr ja schon, aber der Gartenvirus hat's auch in sich! 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (8. Juni 2016)

Sooo... nächstes Thema. ETWAS ROMANTIK GEFÄLLIG?


                

Nicht, dass Ihr denkt, das wären alle meine Steinfiguren..... nee. Hab noch paar mehr 

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (8. Juni 2016)

Wer es sanssouci-like mag, der kann ooch MEDITERRAN:

       

Irgendwie muss man sich ja die Sonne unter die großen Bäume holen....


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. Juni 2016)

Haste Recht, ist wie Urlaub!


----------



## ina1912 (8. Juni 2016)

Stimmt! Bloß keine alten Steine und Scherben auf den Schutt schmeißen!  Damit kann man sich super Urlaubsflair zaubern!


----------



## ina1912 (8. Juni 2016)

Hier kommen ein paar Sommergartenansichten:

                                              

Hoffe, ich hab nichts doppelt gepostet...


----------



## ina1912 (8. Juni 2016)

Und hier noch einige Sommergartenbesucher:


----------



## jule (8. Juni 2016)

Hallo ihr lieben, ganz so viel Platz habe ich leider nicht, trotzdem pflanze ich an jedes Fleckchen was noch frei ist.

 

 

 

 

da hatte ich gerade versucht der __ Eibe Herr zu werden, aber sie hat gewonnen

 

und auch die ersten Seerosenblüten kommen an die Oberfläche


----------



## ina1912 (8. Juni 2016)

Aber hübsch! Ist doch immer schön, in andere Gärten zu linsen.... besonders gefällt mir dss __ Schwertlilien-Hochbeet unterm Baum!
Lg ina


----------



## jolantha (9. Juni 2016)

Alles tolle Bilder, so muß Sommer sein, ich hoffe, es bleibt noch ein wenig so ! 
Heute ist es hier gar nicht so toll, Temperatursturz auf 15 °


----------



## ina1912 (9. Juni 2016)

Tolle Rosen, Jolantha!  Und die roten Lupinen machen sich super neben dem weißen Hochstämmchen!
Lg ina


----------



## Rayeddie (9. Juni 2016)

Leider ein wenig wolkig in Hessen aber trocken


----------



## Goldkäferchen (9. Juni 2016)

Hallo Rayeddie
schön romantisch, Dein Garten...und was hast Du für tolle Feen?!?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Rayeddie (9. Juni 2016)

Danke


----------



## jolantha (12. Juni 2016)

Guckt mal, das war meine Gartenmitte 2014, noch ziemlich neu 
  
das ist die Mitte jetzt :
      
doch schon ein kleiner Unterschied 
__ Teichrosen am Abend :


----------



## Muschelschubserin (12. Juni 2016)

Ich schau auch sehr gerne mal in andere Gärten.......... und hier nun etwas für euch....


----------



## Muschelschubserin (12. Juni 2016)

Hier noch ein paar...die Farben kommen leider mit dem Handy nicht so schön rüber....


----------



## ina1912 (12. Juni 2016)

Wunderschön Deine Rosen, Lara! Und Deine Anlage gefällt mir auch sehr gut! Das Problem mit den Farben beim Handy hab ich auch immer, da hilft eine Bildbearbeitungs-App. Einfach damit die Helligkeit rausnehmen und etwas Kontrast mehr rein, dann siehts es so aus wie Du es in Natur gesehen hast.  
Mein Garten war heut wieder in sehr romantischer Stimmung,  das musste ich  natürlich wieder alles fotografieren:
                                                

So Ihr Lieben, es steht im Moment 1:0, muss weiter aufpassen!

Lg ina


----------



## Muschelschubserin (12. Juni 2016)

Danke....auch für den tollen Tipp Ina....werde ich mir besorgen.

Ich freue mich über jede Pflanze, die hier gut anwächst und gedeiht. Der Garten ist in den letzten vier Jahre entstanden und es gibt noch einige Baustellen. 
Aber eigentlich wird man damit ja nie fertig....


----------



## ina1912 (12. Juni 2016)

Nee, das stimmt!  Die Zusammenstellung und die Art der Beetbegrenzung und Wegematerialien gefällt mir bei Dir sehr gut. Wie alt ist Dein Garten denn jetzt?


----------



## ina1912 (12. Juni 2016)

Ach da stehts ja, vier Jahre! Hatte ich vorhin überlesen..... na für vier Jahre ist der doch schon sehr weit!


----------



## Muschelschubserin (12. Juni 2016)

Na ja, ich bin da noch etwas ungeduldig ...

Hier im hohen Norden ist es ja nur ca. sechs Monate richtig grün......da hat man immer eine lange "Durststrecke".

Bei dir (und vielen anderen hier) ist alles schon so schön "eingewachsen", groß und weiter entwickelt ....echt schön.

Aber es wird auch hier noch wachsen.....


----------



## ina1912 (12. Juni 2016)

Meinen Garten habe ich 1999 angefangen, allerdings nicht auf einer leeren Scholle. Es war ein eingewachsenes Wochenendgrundstück mit hohen __ Tannen, Koniferen, etwas __ Schilf, Gemüsebeeten und Obstbäumen. Alles was jetzt grünt und  blüht,  hab ich gepflanzt, der Teich war vorher auch nicht.  Einige Ecken sind nun also schon 17 Jahre alt, andere deutlich jünger.  Mir gehts mit denen ähnlich, denn sie sollen neben den eingewachsenen Ecken nicht so "neu" aussehen. Aber auch ich hab noch um die 97 Stellen, die ich ändern will.
Hier hab ich noch paar Bildchen gefunden:
                  

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (12. Juni 2016)

2:0 in letzter Minute!


----------



## jolantha (13. Juni 2016)

Gefällt mir gut bei Euch 
Bei mir hab ich festgestellt, daß ich eigentlich einen richtigen " Durcheinander - Garten " habe. 
Ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin, geplant zu pflanzen .
Wenn ich was Neues finde, setze ich es einfach immer dahin, wo noch ein bißchen Platz ist. 
Ich hoffe, es ist nichts doppeltes reingerutscht .


----------



## ina1912 (13. Juni 2016)

Auch so schöne Fingerhutstauden wie die Lara! Auf was für einem Boden wachsen die bei Dir? Und weißt Du, wie Deine Storchnabelsorten heißen?  Mich hat da nämlich grad die Sammelwut gepackt....

Lg ina


----------



## Muschelschubserin (13. Juni 2016)

_*@ Ina*_
*Alles was jetzt grünt und  blüht,  hab ich gepflanzt, der Teich war vorher auch nicht.  Einige Ecken sind nun also schon 17 Jahre alt, andere deutlich jünger.  Mir gehts mit denen ähnlich, denn sie sollen neben den eingewachsenen Ecken nicht so "neu" aussehen. Aber auch ich hab noch um die 97 Stellen, die ich ändern will.*

Klasse, was du daraus gemacht hast. Mir sind gar keine "neuen Ecken" aufgefallen und ändern will ich auch schon wieder was.....
Nun ist im Sommerurlaub aber erst noch die Teichumrandung dran und ein Zaun im vorderen Garten.....und im Herbst möchte ich gerne noch ein Hochbeet bauen ....mal sehen, wie weit wir kommen.


_*@ Anne*_
*Bei mir hab ich festgestellt, daß ich eigentlich einen richtigen " Durcheinander - Garten " habe. Ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin, geplant zu pflanzen .*
_*Wenn ich was Neues finde, setze ich es einfach immer dahin, wo noch ein bißchen Platz ist.* _

Genau so läuft das bei mir auch ab..........
Und dann säen sich so einige Pflanzen ja auch selbst irgendwo dazwischen aus .....besonders der __ Storchschnabel ist überall zu finden


----------



## jolantha (14. Juni 2016)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Und weißt Du, wie Deine Storchnabelsorten heißen



Ina, nein, leider nicht, keine Ahnung


----------



## ina1912 (14. Juni 2016)

Na macht nix. Ich hab bei mir jetzt 31 Sorten gezählt,  und Platz ist außerdem auch keiner mehr 

Trotzdem ne tolle und vielseitige Staude!

Lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (14. Juni 2016)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Na macht nix. Ich hab bei mir jetzt 31 Sorten gezählt,  und Platz ist außerdem auch keiner mehr
> 
> Trotzdem ne tolle und vielseitige Staude!
> 
> Lg ina


Hallo Ina
hihi, glaubst Du wirklich, Du hättest keinen Platz mehr (wart's ab!) Ich spreche aus Erfahrung! Bei mir kommt immer ein Stückchen mehr Rasen weg...
LG 
Goldkäferchen
Tolle Gärten habt ihr! Macht immer Spaß, die Bilder zu gucken!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (14. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
noch was zum Gucken....
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (14. Juni 2016)

und noch ein paar Fotos...


----------



## ina1912 (14. Juni 2016)

Hallo Goldkäferchen! 
Da hast Du ja mal ganz neue Fotoperspektiven heute gebracht! Am besten gefällt mir das zehnte Bild, wo der Fotograf im Beet gehockt haben muss, das sieht schon nach Parkanlage aus. Und Du auch so schönene Finherhut!

Lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (15. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
und trotz des Regenwetters (muß ja auch mal sein!) einen schönen guten Morgen.
Ja, die Fingerhüte kommen jedes Jahr von selbst, die säen sich alleine aus, das wird sowieso immer am Besten!
Bei dem märkischen Sand hier habe ich mich gewundert.
Dein Garten, Ina, ähnelt aber auch einer tollen Parkanlage!
... Jolantha, was machst Du im Winter mit Deinen Hochstammrosen? warm einpacken? Macht sicher 'ne Menge Arbeit...
aber sie sehen wunderschön aus!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (15. Juni 2016)

Der märkische Sand ist das Geheimnis glaube ich.... sowohl für die Fingerhüte, als auch die Lupinen,  __ Rittersporn usw. Den Sand hab ich nämlich in meinem waldgarten nicht, und daher sind die Versuche immer fehlgeschlagen,  zumindest mit Lupinen und Rittersporn.  __ Fingerhut hatte ich noch nicht probiert,  daher meine Frage. Wäre ja zu schön gewesen, wenn Du berichtet hättest, er wächst in schwerem Lehmboden 

Lg ina


----------



## jolantha (15. Juni 2016)

Bis gestern hatten wir noch Rosenwetter, mittlerweile hat der Himmel seine Schleusen geöffnet, und die Rosen liegen alle
platt am Boden.
Goldkäferchen, im Herbst kürze ich die Krone ein, und wenn es kalt wird, kommt ein Vlies drum .


----------



## jolantha (22. Juni 2016)

Es gibt auch noch Sommergarten ohne Rosen


----------



## Muschelschubserin (23. Juni 2016)

Und hier wieder ein paar aktuelle von mir....


----------



## jolantha (24. Juni 2016)

Lara, 
schöööön, wenn ich das so richtig sehe, überwiegen bei Dir auch die rosa-weiß Töne . 
Sind ja auch meine Lieblingsfarben, aber nur für den Garten


----------



## Teich4You (25. Juni 2016)

Aus den Steinen vom alten Teich hatte ich Anfang des Jahres ja eine kleine Trockenmauer gebaut.
Hat sich doch ganz schön verändert das Bild.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (25. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
hier noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder vom Garten.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (25. Juni 2016)

Und von mir auch:
                                                  

Lg ina


----------



## jolantha (26. Juni 2016)

Florian, 
hat sich aber wirklich toll verändert, Deine Gartenoptik, gefällt mir. 

Goldkäferchen, was ist das Blaue, auf Deinem 3 ten Bild ? Ich möchte nämlich auch mehr blau im Garten . 

Ina, Deine Übersicht des gesamten Gartens ist Klasse, sieht so ordentlich aus. Krieg ich nie hin


----------



## ina1912 (26. Juni 2016)

Hallo Anne!
Danke für die Blumen! Aber Deine Rosenrabatten sind doch wunderschön, und die sehen doch auch ordentlich aus! Ansonsten muss ich wirklich regelmäßig "aufräumen", Formgehölze (Bux, Thuja, Wacholder) schneiden, Verblühtes entfernen, Beetkanten abstechen und Mähen sowieso. Aber wie abgeleckt soll es ja nicht aussehen, sondern wie von allein so gewachsen.

Aber Wege und Terassen sehen eher "verwildert" aus, Fugen kratzen mache ich nur alle paar Jahre, wenn ne große Familienfeier stattfindet, und Unkraut-Ex kommt mir nicht in den Garten!

Lg ina


----------



## jolantha (27. Juni 2016)

Ina, stimmt, mein Garten ist auch schön , hab ich gestern erst wieder zu hören bekommen. 
Wenn man so auf der Terrasse sitzt, und sich alles ansieht, ist die Gesamtoptik in Ordnung . 
Muß ja auch keiner dichter rangehen, um das immer wachsende Unkraut zu sehen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (27. Juni 2016)

Hi,
das ist eben Natur, das "Unkraut" gehört auch dazu...
und ich mach's wie Ina, bei mir wächst __ Moos zwischen den Fugen, wird auch alle paar Jahre ausgekratzt, wenn ich Lust habe. Ansonsten, laß wachsen!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (29. Juni 2016)

Noch ein bißche Sommer
                
Außerdem hab ich meinen Rosenbogen neu gestrichen
 
und jetzt habe ich panaschiertes __ Efeu


----------



## Goldkäferchen (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo Anne,
konnte erst jetzt auf Deine Frage antworten. Die blauen Blüten sind __ Glockenblumen. 
Wenn Du was Blaues für den Garten haben willst:
__ Rittersporn finde ich immer wieder sehr schön, ein- oder mehrjährig, ebenso Ballonblumen (blüht bei mir noch nicht, stell dann ein paar Bilder rein, gibt's in weiß oder blau), sowie Leberbalsam, __ Lavendel,  __ Funkien usw.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
hier noch ein paar Bilder...


----------



## jolantha (1. Juli 2016)

Ballonblumen, __ Lavendel, Hortensie und blauen Schmetterlingsflieder habe ich, die haben aber nicht das Blau, 
das ich am Liebsten möchte. Ich möchte Himmelblau . 

Mein kleiner Minirittersporn,    den ich so sehr liebe, sieht jetzt so aus.   

Es war das Wildkaninchen, das jetzt bei mir wohnen will  Hab meinen klenen Freund ausgebuddelt, und in einen
Kübel gesetzt, ich hoffe er erholt sich.


----------



## jolantha (3. Juli 2016)

Es gibt aber auch noch nicht aufgefressene Blumen


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (3. Juli 2016)




----------



## jolantha (6. Juli 2016)

Langsam kommt der __ Rittersporn, __ Hibiskus und Phlox in die Gänge,
           
und meine " ausgelagerte " Ecke macht sich auch ganz gut
         
Der letzte Hibiskus hat sich noch in die ausgelagerte Ecke gemogelt.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (9. Juli 2016)

Die __ Dahlien, die __ Gladiolen und  der Phlox fangen jetzt an und ich muss dienstlich 3 Wochen weg. 

LG Heike


----------



## jolantha (10. Juli 2016)

Heike, schön, Deine Dahlienknospen gehen auf. Bei mir dauert es noch ein bißchen .
Ist natürlich schade, daß du zur Hauptblütezeit nicht da bist.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (10. Juli 2016)

Hallo Anne,

Ist aber auch echt früh dieses Jahr, so ca 14 Tage. Dafür haben die Rosen gebummelt. 

LG Heike


----------



## jolantha (10. Juli 2016)

Heike, bei mir haben die Rosen schon die Hauptblütezeit hinter sich, ich bin nur am Ausschneiden, 
und Blütenblätter sammeln.


----------



## pema (11. Juli 2016)

Die Strauchkastanie gibt - wie jeden Sommer - ihr Bestes.
Für jeden, der eine sommerblühenden Großstrauch im Garten vermisst die Wahl. Leider viel zu selten (da nicht so bekannt) gepflanzt.
     

petra


----------



## jolantha (12. Juli 2016)

Petra, diese __ Kastanie kenne ich überhaupt nicht, sieht aber wirjlich toll aus


----------



## pema (12. Juli 2016)

Aesculus parviflora...
und es ist wirklich ein sehr schön wachsender und blühender Großstrauch. Er bleibt immer in einer Halbkugelform...auch wenn man ihn aus Platzgründen beschneiden muss.
Wer Platz im Garten hat und einen Hingucker im Sommer möchte: super geeignet.
Petra

Und die Bienen lieben ihn


----------



## ina1912 (12. Juli 2016)

Sieht hübsch aus, Petra! Hast Du zufällig Bilder vom fruchtstand?

Lg ina


----------



## Knarf1969 (12. Juli 2016)

Wirkt fast winterlich warm dieses Licht....nur der Rambler beweist, daß es ein kühler Sommerabend im Haus war.....


----------



## pema (12. Juli 2016)

Nein, leider nicht.
Der Fruchtstand sieht so aus wie kleine Rosskastaninen.  Pro Blüte vielleicht mal 2-3 kleine Früchte...leider frisst die keiner.
petra


----------



## jolantha (13. Juli 2016)

Nun gehts mal wieder ins Schmuddelwetter, so wirklich Sommer ist das nicht. 
Aus allen Ecken zusammengefügt


----------



## Knarf1969 (14. Juli 2016)

Den Blumen gefällts dieses Jahr....die Ramblerrose wird irgendwann unser ganzes Haus übernehmen   Meine Kräuterspirale habe ich letztes Jahr wieder abgebaut. Ich habe sie greenhornmäßig bepflanzt und der Estragon hat zusammen mit dem Waldmeister das komplette Teil übernommen! Dieses Jahr halten wir die Kräuter in Töpfen gefangen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (14. Juli 2016)

Hallo Knarf 1969,
einfach wunderschön Deine Bilder! Sehr schön Dein kleines Gartenparadies, like
Verrätst Du uns den Namen Deiner weißen Ramblerrose? Ich tippe auf "Bobby James"?
Bitte weitere Bilder....
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (14. Juli 2016)

Knarf, 
einfach nur schön . Deine Rosen und Dein Wasserfall sind toll. 
Du hast ja noch richtige Fensterläden am Haus, sowas mag ich .


----------



## Knarf1969 (14. Juli 2016)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Hallo Knarf 1969,
> einfach wunderschön Deine Bilder! Sehr schön Dein kleines Gartenparadies, like
> Verrätst Du uns den Namen Deiner weißen Ramblerrose? Ich tippe auf "Bobby James"?
> Bitte weitere Bilder....
> ...


Hallo
Ja, ist eine Bobby James....ungeduldig wie wir damals waren, haben wir gleich 2 gepflanzt   Eine hätte locker gereicht


----------



## Knarf1969 (14. Juli 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Knarf,
> einfach nur schön . Deine Rosen und Dein Wasserfall sind toll.
> Du hast ja noch richtige Fensterläden am Haus, sowas mag ich .



Ja, das gefällt uns auch. Unser Haus ist Baujahr 34. Damals war das noch in


----------



## jolantha (15. Juli 2016)

Noch ein bißchen Blumen , zur Aufmunterung bei diesem shiieeeet Wetter


----------



## pema (16. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
dieses Jahr habe ich mal wieder eine Passionspflanze als Kletterpflanze gesetzt. Trotz des schlechten Wetters blüht sie ununterbrochen seit Wochen...und auch die Bienen scheinen sie zu mögen.

     

petra


----------



## jolantha (17. Juli 2016)

Petra,
ich hab es dieses Jahr mal mit Samen vresucht, meine Pflänzchen sind mal grade 15 cm hoch, das wird nicht mehr mit Blüte
in diesem Jahr.


----------



## mitch (17. Juli 2016)

nur mal schnell ein paar Bilder von heute


----------



## Muschelschubserin (17. Juli 2016)

Und hier wieder ein paar aus dem Norden


                  

                          

Die ersten Aroniabeeren bekommen Farbe und schon haben die Vögel sie entdeckt
   

An meinen div. Clematispflanzen habe ich dieses Jahr nicht viel Freude, ob es am vielen Regen liegt(?)


----------



## jolantha (18. Juli 2016)

Lara,
gefällt mir, ist ja auch ein nicht so aufgeräumter Garten 

@ Mitch, sei nicht so fotografierfaul, ein paar mehr Bilder hätten es ruhig sein können


----------



## troll20 (18. Juli 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Lara,
> gefällt mir, ist ja auch ein nicht so aufgeräumter Garten
> 
> @ Mitch, sei nicht so fotografierfaul, ein paar mehr Bilder hätten es ruhig sein können


Der Rest vom Garten ist schon Teich


----------



## Tanny (20. Juli 2016)

Die Busch und Baumkante an der Hofplatte ist zur Zeit eine blühende Wand:

   

die __ Sonnenblume hat sich aus dem Vogelfutter vom Winter gesäät:

 

die Amseln und einige andere Leckermäuler stehen angesichts dieser Aronien
bereits in den Startlöchern:

 

Und letztes Jahr habe ich an verschiedenen Stellen auf dem Hof Kardensamen verstreut.
3 stattliche Wilde Karden an unterschiedlichen Standorten - eine am Rande der Hofplatte, sind das Ergebnis:


----------



## jolantha (20. Juli 2016)

Kirstin, 
meine Sonnenblumen haben mal grade mit Knospen angefangen .


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Juli 2016)

gestern am späten Nachmittag mal ein paar Bilder gemacht


----------



## ChristinaDingens (20. Juli 2016)

Knarf1969 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ja, ist eine Bobby James....ungeduldig wie wir damals waren, haben wir gleich 2 gepflanzt   Eine hätte locker gereicht


 Du hast einen wahrlich Traumhaften Garten. Wirklich Wunderschön! Sag mal, wie hast du die Bobby James an der Fassade geführt. Ich hasse unseren Klinker und würde unsere Fassade gerne mit einer Rambler schmücken. Ich frage mich nur, wie man das stabil zu Stande bringt?! Wie lange haben deine Rosen gebraucht um so zu wachsen? Ich kann sie leider nicht an einem vorhandenen Baum oä. führen.


----------



## ASSchlicki (20. Juli 2016)

So sieht es zur Zeit bei uns im Garten aus, alles blüht in voller Pracht.

 

 
 

Natürlich darf der Teich nicht fehlen


----------



## jolantha (21. Juli 2016)

Bei mir kommt auch wieder Neues nach


----------



## ChristinaDingens (21. Juli 2016)

ASSchlicki schrieb:


> So sieht es zur Zeit bei uns im Garten aus, alles blüht in voller Pracht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 169318
> 
> ...


Sehr schöner Garten Andreas!
Ich hätte so gerne mal ein Foto eurer Staudenbeete. Ich muss ja jetzt auch überlegen was wohin und ich kann mich nicht entscheiden...Die Beete sehen farblich sehr schön aus. Sag mal, dass rote Gehölz (auf dem letzten Foto rechts), was etwas in den Teich ragt, was ist das?!


----------



## ASSchlicki (21. Juli 2016)

Hallo Christina,

das rote Gehölz ist ein japanischer __ Fächerahorn der schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat. Ich kann Dir beim Anlegen des Gartens nur empfehlen einen Plan zu erstellen und zu berücksichtigen, dass die Pflanzen noch wachsen. Also nicht zu dicht pflanzen.


----------



## Knarf1969 (22. Juli 2016)

ChristinaDingens schrieb:


> Du hast einen wahrlich Traumhaften Garten. Wirklich Wunderschön! Sag mal, wie hast du die Bobby James an der Fassade geführt. Ich hasse unseren Klinker und würde unsere Fassade gerne mit einer Rambler schmücken. Ich frage mich nur, wie man das stabil zu Stande bringt?! Wie lange haben deine Rosen gebraucht um so zu wachsen? Ich kann sie leider nicht an einem vorhandenen Baum oä. führen.



Danke!
Ich habe im Baumarkt Rankgitter gekauft und an die Wand geschraubt. Ab einem gewissen Ausmaß stabilisiert sich das auch von selbst. Die beiden rambler haben wir als kleine Pflänzchen gekauft. Auf den Bildern sind sie jetzt etwa 6 Jahre alt. Eine Pflanze hätte genügt. Das wächst wirklich wie verrückt!


----------



## ChristinaDingens (22. Juli 2016)

ASSchlicki schrieb:


> Hallo Christina,
> 
> das rote Gehölz ist ein japanischer __ Fächerahorn der schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat. Ich kann Dir beim Anlegen des Gartens nur empfehlen einen Plan zu erstellen und zu berücksichtigen, dass die Pflanzen noch wachsen. Also nicht zu dicht pflanzen.


Ja das mit dem Plan versuche ich schon ne Weile aber ich kann mich nicht entscheiden  Der Fächerahorn gefällt mir gut. Ich werde mal die Augen aufhalten. Nächste Woche besuchen wir einen befreundeten Baumschulisten. Ich denke ich werde mir erst die Gehölze aussuchen und dann die Beete planen.



Knarf1969 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Ich habe im Baumarkt Rankgitter gekauft und an die Wand geschraubt. Ab einem gewissen Ausmaß stabilisiert sich das auch von selbst. Die beiden rambler haben wir als kleine Pflänzchen gekauft. Auf den Bildern sind sie jetzt etwa 6 Jahre alt. Eine Pflanze hätte genügt. Das wächst wirklich wie verrückt!


Danke dir! Wenn ich mir deine Pracht so ansehe, ist es Schade, das sie nur einmal im Jahr blühen.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder vom Garten.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Juli 2016)

...und noch ein paar...


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
die nächste Ernte kommt bestimmt...
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ASSchlicki (23. Juli 2016)

Hallo Christina,

heißt das dann nicht Baumschulendirektor?


----------



## ChristinaDingens (23. Juli 2016)

ASSchlicki schrieb:


> Hallo Christina,
> 
> heißt das dann nicht Baumschulendirektor?



Gute Frage! Also Oberstudienrat ist er jedenfalls nicht


----------



## ina1912 (23. Juli 2016)

Hallo miteinander! 
Heute gibts von mir - obwohl ich schwer mit meiner Vorgartenbaustelle beschäftigt bin - auch mal wieder ein paar Gartenbilder querbeet:

                            

Lg ina


----------



## Muschelschubserin (23. Juli 2016)

Hallo Ina,

wie schön.

Deine Clematis gefällt mir besonders gut. Und die weiße Rose bei der Sitz"ecke"....so schön romantisch.

Du scheinst auch viele "immergrüne" zu haben?
Das finde ich im Winter besonders schön.


----------



## ina1912 (24. Juli 2016)

Hallo Lara 
 Vielen Dank! Die weiße Rose war mal so nen 1,99 -Töpchen von Aldi.... blüht von Juni  bis in den Frost hinein und muss jedes Jahr sehr stark zurück geschnitten werden. Ansonsten stimmt, sehr viele Immergrüne gibt es bei mir. Das habe ich irgendwann mal angefangen,  weil a)  nicht viele Blühpflanzen dort wachsen, wo es lehmig und schattig ist, und b) ich für die Winterzeit Struktur im Beet wollte und nicht immer nur umgefallene vertrocknete Stauden. Sie sind ja auch sehr pflegeleicht mit 2x im Jahr schneiden.da gibt es auch welche, die gar nicht geschnitten werden und von allein kugelig wachsen (kugelthuja, zwergkrüppelkiefer),die anderen werden kugelig oder eiförmig geschnitten  (Bux, Wacholder,  Zypresse, Thuja, normale Kiefer)

Lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
der Sommer im Garten...
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. Juli 2016)

...und noch ein paar...


----------



## Muschelschubserin (24. Juli 2016)

Ina. ....wow, da hast du dann ja viel zu schnippeln. Aber es lohnt sich

Ich habe aus ähnlichen Gründen an einer Stelle auch viele immergrüne. .....der Westwind kommt dort im Winter arg rein und durch die Wühlmaus gedeiht dort eh nichts anderes....

 
......ist noch lütt......muss erst noch wachsen.....

Goldkäferchen.....das ist ja ein Farbenrausch um deinen Teich herum.


----------



## jolantha (25. Juli 2016)

Auch das gehört zum Sommergarten : Rasenmähen 
 
Hinten
 
Mitte
 
Vorne


----------



## Goldkäferchen (25. Juli 2016)

Danke, Lara , ich liiieeeebe Blumen!


jolantha schrieb:


> Auch das gehört zum Sommergarten : Rasenmähen
> Anhang anzeigen 169829
> Hinten
> Anhang anzeigen 169830
> ...


Hi, Anne, da haste aber zu tun! was machst Du mit dem Rasenschnitt?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (26. Juli 2016)

Mit dem Rasenschnitt, Häckselmaterial und zerkleinertem Unkraut fülle ich mein Grundstücksende am
Waldrandgraben  immer wieder auf, da es dort immer flacher wird.
  Mein ausgepflanzter Weihnachtsbaum  hat sich auch erledigt.

  So sieht ein __ Rittersporn nach Mäusefrühstück aus

  Meine einzig überlebende Johannisbeertomate 

  Kartoffelernte, 43 Stück 

    Mein __ Wein kommt auch


----------



## jolantha (29. Juli 2016)

Bei mir blüht es immer noch, bei Euch nicht


----------



## Muschelschubserin (30. Juli 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Bei mir blüht es immer noch, bei Euch nicht



.....nun bin ich extra schnell durch den Garten und habe meine paar aktuellen Blüten fotografiert.....damit du auch was Neues zum gucken hast
Die Rosen zeigen erste Knospen der zweiten Blüte des Jahres.....und die Rose "The Fairy" blüht ununterbrochen, hat aber auch sehr durch den vielen Regen gelitten.


----------



## jolantha (31. Juli 2016)

Lara, so ist brav , ich finde, wenn man mal andere Gärten sieht, bekommt man hier und da noch mal eine Anregung,
was man sich noch zulegen könnte . Z.B. vorletztes Bild, weiße __ Lilien, fehlen mir noch .


----------



## ChristinaDingens (1. Aug. 2016)

Da sind wirklich tolle Pflanzen dabei. Ich fange ja gerade erst an mit dem Gärtnern und bin sehr gespannt wie es sich entwickelt. Ich bin ein echter Rosenfan und bin gespannt ob ich die Pflege und Hege der Schönheiten, die bisher in meinem Garten eingezogen sind überhaupt durch halten kann


----------



## Goldkäferchen (1. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,
bei mir blüht auch noch'n  bischen was. Guckst du hier...
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (1. Aug. 2016)

Guckst du weiter...
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (1. Aug. 2016)

...und die Vögel freuen sich auch!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (1. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Anne,
hier kommen die weißen __ Lilien.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (2. Aug. 2016)

Goldkäferchen, das wären   4 x  "gefällt mir " gewesen, aber der Button will bei mir wieder nicht 
Danke für die __ Lilien , nächstes Jahr hab ich sowas auch 
Dieses Jahr gibts die bei mir in rosa


----------



## Goldkäferchen (2. Aug. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Goldkäferchen, das wären   4 x  "gefällt mir " gewesen, aber der Button will bei mir wieder nicht
> Danke für die __ Lilien , nächstes Jahr hab ich sowas auch
> Dieses Jahr gibts die bei mir in rosaAnhang anzeigen 170541 Anhang anzeigen 170542 Anhang anzeigen 170543 Anhang anzeigen 170544 Anhang anzeigen 170545 Anhang anzeigen 170546 Anhang anzeigen 170547 Anhang anzeigen 170548 Anhang anzeigen 170549 Anhang anzeigen 170550 Anhang anzeigen 170551 Anhang anzeigen 170552


Hallo, Anne
deine Lilien sind dieses Jahr schon wunderschön! Ich finde die Madonnenlilien immer so schön, kommt alles noch... Ist das ein "__ Eisenhut" auf dem drittletzten Foto?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (3. Aug. 2016)

Goldkäferchen, ich habe ja auch __ Taglilien in allen Farben, aber keine Weißen, und da muß ich nächstes Jahr mal dran denken. 
Ja, das ist der __ Eisenhut, dieses Jahr aber sehr kümmerlich , mit viel zu kleinen Blüten .


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,
die __ Taglilien finde ich klasse, auch wir haben etliche davon. Dieses Jahr habe ich deren Blütenpracht nicht fotografiert. Auch Sträucher können ganz toll blühen. Ich denke da an Kolkwitzie, Weigelie (leider kein Foto), oder den __ Blasenstrauch. Am Teich wechseln sich gerade Strauchkastanie und __ Wasserdost ab:
        .
Witerhin bin ich begeistert von Rosen. Ich habe eine gelbe mit einem schweren, zitronen artigem Duft, und einige andere, weniger stark duftende:
        .
Letztere ist eine ADR-Rose, ""Gebrüder Grimm". Danach sieht es bei uns eher nach Bauerngarten aus, pflegeleichte Pflanzenbeete sind in:
                 .


----------



## jolantha (4. Aug. 2016)

Rolf, 
Deinen Dschungel am Teich finde ich toll , da hat ja wohl Unkraut keine Chance mehr. 
Jetzt hab ich die erste Knospe an der __ Engelstrompete
  

Er ist wieder da


----------



## Tanny (5. Aug. 2016)

....und nachdem ich diesen Sommer noch so gar keine Zeit hatte, Fotos zu machen,
gibt es jetzt auch von mir zumindest  ein paar von heute:


----------



## Muschelschubserin (5. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Kirstin, 

schön schaut's aus. 

Wie ich sehe gibt's bei dir noch Aroniabeeren? Meine beiden Sträucher wurden leergeputzt noch bevor sie richtig reif waren.....
Und: wer mäht denn den vielen Rasen? Läst du die Pferde rauf?


----------



## Tanny (5. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Lara, 

Ich habe haufenweise Aronien - da kommen meine Amseln nicht so schnell gegenan 

Allerdings sind hier auch nur noch höchstens 25 Prozent dessen, was da war übrig. 

Der Rest wurde schon verputzt 

Äh, ja - der Rasen 

...das ist mein "Alibi-Rasen" - damit man sieht, dass das Grundstück nicht verwahrlost, sondern "gewollt verwildert" 

Nein, die Pferde sind erst im Herbst dran - und die werden richtig viel zu tun bekommen - die Knicks und die 
Streuobstwiese sind zum reinsten Dschungel mutiert: 

    

Ich muss gestehen: den Garten hinter dem Haus und die Fläche vor den Garagen pflegt eine Bekannte, die leidenschaftlich 
gerne im Garten wuselt und auch die "Feinarbeit" liebt 

  

ich bevorzuge mehr "das Grobe" (schnell da ran und schnell fertig  ) - die Alleekanten und die Brennesselfelder auf der Streuobstwiese 
sind mein Revier. 
Da gehe ich mit der Motorsense bei (also Akkusense mit metallenem Schlagmesser - Benzin ist mir zu laut und zu schwer.)


----------



## Muschelschubserin (5. Aug. 2016)

.....Na ja, du bist ja wohl eine "Großgrundbesitzerin" da braucht man auch zwei und vierbeinige Helfer


----------



## Tanny (5. Aug. 2016)

Muschelschubserin schrieb:


> ....Na ja, du bist ja wohl eine "Großgrundbesitzerin"



 das ist relativ.....

ich habe hier gerade mal 5 ha inkl. dem Hausgrundstück, also der befestigten Flächen....
....damit bin ich in diesem Dorf unter den Höfen ein "armes Würstchen" - landtechnisch gesehen. 

Die anderen Höfe fangen bei 40 - 50 ha erst an........ 

.... also eher "Schollenbesitzer" ........klein, aber fein und mein.......


----------



## Muschelschubserin (5. Aug. 2016)

Schade, dass man nicht den Duft rüberbringen kann....
             


Die dufte zwar nicht, ist aber eine meiner Favoritinnen. ....blüht den ganzen Sommer und wechselt so schön die Farbe von weiß ins dunkelpink


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Aug. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Da gehe ich mit der Motorsense bei (also Akkusense mit metallenem Schlagmesser -


Welches Model ???

Wenn ich hier schon mal schreibe dann auch ein paar Bilder


----------



## Tanny (5. Aug. 2016)

Stihl FSA 90 mit Akku AP 300 und Ladegerät AL 500

Das Teil habe ich mir dieses Jahr geleistet, da ich mir keinen Trecker zulegen will und anders die Sachen - besonders die Brennesselfelder 
und die Diestelfelder nicht zu mähen sind. 

Ich bin total begeistert von dem Teil - es steht einer Motorsense in nichts nach.....

....nur ich hätte Geld sparen und den kleineren Akku und das langsamere Ladgerät nehmen sollen: 

hatteic h mir so schön gedacht: ein wenig mähen, dann Zwangspause zum Akku laden - dann 
hätte ich immer eine gute Entschuldigung gehabt für die Pausen 

....aber das dumme Ding wird einfach nicht leer  .....Wiese fertig, Allee fertig, Weg am Tümpel fertig....
....und die Sense sagt immer noch was 

Da habe ich mir ganz schön ins eigene Fleisch geschnitten .......


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (12. Aug. 2016)

Jetzt sind endlich die __ Dahlien und __ Gladiolen soweit


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (12. Aug. 2016)

Meine __ Stockrosen sind dieses Jahr voll fürn A...... 

LG Heike


----------



## jolantha (13. Aug. 2016)

Heiken, 
wunderschöne Blumen hast Du, und die __ Stockrosen sehen bei mir genauso besch..en aus .


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Aug. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> da ich mir keinen Trecker zulegen will und anders die Sachen -


Wie sind ja ein bestehender Hof......2 Trecker, Pflug, Giftspritze, Saatstreuer, Hänger und Egge noch vorhannden........benutzt werden nur noch die Trecker, einer für den Wald und der andere mit dem Frontlader zum Kirschen pflücken. Glaube der Mäher ist wie alles andere seid fast 10 Jahren stillgelegt.

Nur im Wald bin ich Hobby mäßig noch tätig. Da haben wir eine große Windbruchfläche. Auf der räume ich das Farnenkraut damit sich Naturaufwuchs bilden kann.

Dafür suche ich noch was passendes. Derzeit bin ich mit einer Sense zugange......hat was von Sisyphos.

So ein paar Stunden soll die Motorsense schon laufen....und und so kleine Bäume  darf sie auch wohl weg nehmen.

Kleiner Trecker mit Frontlader ist schon was feines. Du glaubst gar nicht für was du den alles Nutzen kannst. Ballen rum fahren. Mist aufsetzen. Kirschen pflücken. So einen kleinen Milchkannenanhänger ohne TÜV darf man bis 25km so bewegen. Also alles was mal so Grade weg muss. 
Also unser 6006 ist schon was feines.


----------



## Tanny (13. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Totto,
ich hatte einen Trecker - mit dem Hof habe ich den 30 Jahre alten Fendt
übernommen, der in top Zustand war.


(mit dem habe ich den gigantischten Strafzettel aller Zeiten bekommen:
Er war gerade mal 4 Wochen auf mich umgemeldet, da flatterte ein offizielles
Schreiben ein:

Sehr geehrte Frau Z.,
Sie wurden am ......um 5.10 Uhr in der Innenstadt von Stade mit ihrem PKW Marke Fendt
mit Tempo 160 km geblitzt...............
Ich habe denen freundlich zurückgeschrieben, dass sie gerne vorbei kommen dürfen 
und mir vorführen sollen, wie sie meinen Fendt auf 160 bringen......)



Aber ich habe den Trecker genau 1 x im Jahr gebraucht: zum Heu abladen.

Mit anderen Worten, der hätte sich kaputt gestanden.

Also habe ich ihn verkauft.

Für das bisschen, was hier zu tun ist, ist ein Trecker einfach überdimensioniert -
abgesehen davon, dass ich mir damit auch wieder genau die Flächen, die ich gerade nicht
mehr verdichtet haben will, wieder verdichten würde.

Ich bin ja froh, dass die Streuobstwiese bzw. ihr Boden langsam weicher werden 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (14. Aug. 2016)

Danke Anne,  meine Ernte von heute    

Auf die müssen wir noch warten  

LG Heike


----------



## jolantha (15. Aug. 2016)

Heike. 
Waaaaas? Du schneidest Blumen in Deinem Garten ab Das bringe ich nicht übers Herz 
Wenn ich einen Blumenstrauß haben möchte, ---- kauf ich ihn mir


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (15. Aug. 2016)

Ja ich ernte die Blumen, sonst sehe ich sie ja nicht täglich, es sei denn ich habe Urlaub.

LG Heike


----------



## Vogel (15. Aug. 2016)

Unser __ Wein braucht auch noch eine Weile. Der eine Stock bekommt quasi ganztags Sonne, da wirds in ca. 3 Wochen soweit sein. Der andere sieht nur Abends Sonne, daher sind die dann schon fast gut für Eiswein.


----------



## Muschelschubserin (21. Aug. 2016)

Wir haben doch noch Sommer, oder?

Die zweite Rosenblüte steht an....


----------



## Muschelschubserin (21. Aug. 2016)

Und dann gibt's noch div. andere. ..


----------



## jolantha (22. Aug. 2016)

Teilweise hab ich das Gefühl, es herbstet schon mächtig gewaltig. Dabei warte ich immer noch auf den
" richtigen " Sommer 
                            
Ich hoffe nicht, daß da irgendwas doppelt ist, bin beim Sortieren durcheinander gekommen.


----------



## troll20 (22. Aug. 2016)

Ich komme nicht mehr in den Garten, muss wohl mal das Waldmoped auspacken 
Blick aus dem Wintergarten:


----------



## Erin (22. Aug. 2016)

Sieht aber toll aus


----------



## jolantha (24. Aug. 2016)

Meine einzig überlebende Tomatenstaude muß ich Euch ja auch mal zeigen, bevor ich ernte. 
Ist immerhin 10 cm hoch


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. Aug. 2016)

Noch was, bevor der Sommer vorbei ist!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (25. Aug. 2016)

Goldkäferchen, schöööön bei Dir


----------



## Goldkäferchen (25. Aug. 2016)

Danke, bei Dir aber auch!


----------



## jolantha (30. Aug. 2016)

Bei mir blühen meine Stiefmütterchen wieder, ich hab sie im Frühjahr einfach stehen lassen . 
    
ich fand die Farbe so toll


----------



## Kleud (30. Aug. 2016)

Geht es noch jemandem so, dass die Rosen bereits alle Blätter verloren haben?! Irgendwie hatte ich das sonst nicht so, deshalb bin ich ein wenig irritiert!


----------



## Daufi (3. Sep. 2016)

Bei uns fangen grade die Trompeten an zu blühen.....


----------



## troll20 (3. Sep. 2016)

Der Hibuskus zeigt sich dieses ja besonders blühfreudig, jipi.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (3. Sep. 2016)

Toll, bei mir haben sich über Winter 3 Stück verabschiedet und der letzte mickert sich durch, aber nix mit Blüte. Der __ Hibiskus auf der Schwimminsel hat die Blütenknospen abgeworfen, war ihm wohl zu kalt. Schade der hat so schöne 2 farbige Blüten und blüht erst im Oktober. 

LG Heike


----------



## troll20 (3. Sep. 2016)

Tagesernte, so langsam kann ich keine Tomaten mehr sehen.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (3. Sep. 2016)

So hätte es aussehen können, allerdings hat er dieses Jahr mehr Stiele 

LG Heike


----------



## jolantha (4. Sep. 2016)

Kleud schrieb:


> Geht es noch jemandem so, dass die Rosen bereits alle Blätter verloren haben?!


Kleud, ist bei mir ähnlich, aber frag ich nicht, warum ein Teil der Rosen das macht 
Mein __ Hibiskus ist auch sehr blühfreudig . Leider halten die Blüten ja nicht lange


----------



## DbSam (4. Sep. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Tagesernte, so langsam kann ich keine Tomaten mehr sehen.


Verständlich, ich sehe auch nur wenige Tomaten in Deinem Korb.
Wart, ich muss mal schnell nach der falschfarbenen EU-Gurkenverordnung suchen.  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## pema (11. Sep. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
die __ Krötenlilie gibt mal wieder ihr Bestes

     

petra


----------



## jolantha (12. Sep. 2016)

Die Weinlese kann beginnen


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Anne,
Weintrauben sehen schon nach Herbst aus . Noch haben wir einige schöne Sommertage, von dem auch mein "Avatar" profitiert hat. Der __ Sommerflieder blüht derzeit noch, weil ich schon zum x-ten Male die verblühten Teile entfernt habe. Ab jetzt ist Schluß damit.


----------



## jolantha (14. Sep. 2016)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Weintrauben sehen schon nach Herbst aus .



Ach was, meins ist doch Sommerwein


----------



## troll20 (14. Sep. 2016)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Der __ Sommerflieder blüht derzeit noch, weil ich schon zum x-ten Male die verblühten Teile entfernt habe. Ab jetzt ist Schluß damit.


Bei uns blüht er auch noch, ohne was zu entfernen 
    
Aber es wird merklich weniger


----------



## jolantha (20. Sep. 2016)

Ich kann doch damit noch nicht in den Herbstgarten-Fred, nennen wir es einfach " Altweibersommer "


----------



## jolantha (23. Sep. 2016)

Warum weiß mein Rasen eigentlich nicht, daß der Sommer vorbei ist, der wächst wie bescheuert


----------



## Erin (23. Sep. 2016)

Der orientiert sich an dir  s.o.


----------

